# free download PI945GCM MERCURY SOUND DRIVER



## MUKESH TRIVEDI

I want to download free Mercury Sound Driver NO. PI945GCM


----------



## Wrench97

This one should work on the Intel 945 chipset> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18307&ProdId=2837&lang=eng


----------



## arrylambs

I want to download Mercury Sound Driver NO. PI945GCM . How do i download after registering the site.


----------



## Wrench97

Try the Intel Driver Update Utility on this page> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18307&ProdId=2837&lang=eng


----------



## BenHolliday

SHIWESH001 said:


> I want to download Mercury Sound Driver NO. PI945GCM . How do i download after registering the site.


You can download it from the Mercury website:



Code:


http://www.mercury-pc.com/downloads_list.php?productid=743


----------

